# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei The Witcher!!



## newbie08 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute ich komme bei The Witcher im ersten Kapitel nicht weiter,da wo man diese Bestie töten muss die aussieht wie ein Hund nur mit Flammen um sich rum!!Wie dem auch sei ich kann die Bestie einfach nicht besiegen!!ich kann auch keien Tränke oder nadere Hilfen mehr holen da mein letzter Speicher in dieser Höhle ist!!Und dieser Schneesturmtrank hab ich schon benutzt!!Bekomm ich vielleicht doch noch irgendwo Hilfe wenn ich wieder aus der Höhe rausgehe??Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??Achja ich spiele auf schwierigkeitsgrad mittel......

Freue mich auf antworten 

MFG newbie08


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2008)

schwierig, wenn du nix anderes mehr hast... du musst es einfach versuchen. ich glaub immer nur auf die "hauptbestie" mit dem "starken" kampfstil, das ist am besten

vlt. hast du ja im gepräck doch noch zufällig irgendwas, und sei es nur öl für's schwert.


----------



## doceddy (14. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir wars ganz easy: hatte das Geister-Öl auf der Klinge ( man sieht das Schwert danach geil aus   ) und habe die Bestie sofort mir dem starken Kampfstil angegegriffen.


----------



## Goddess (14. Juli 2008)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob du Abigail gerettet, oder sie dem Mob ausgeliefert hast. Ich habe Abigail gerettet, daher ist sie ein Teil meiner Taktik, die ich gegen die Bestie angewandt habe.  

Zuerst habe ich mich in die nähe von Abigail begeben, den Gruppen-Kampfstil gewählt, und so erst einmal die Barghest getötet. Dabei hat auch die Bestie schon ein wenig Schaden genommen, auf die ich mich dann ausschliesslich konzentriert habe. Für die Bestie habe ich den starken Kampfstil gewählt, mehrmals Aard auf sie angewendet um sie für kurze Zeit zu lähmen, und die Attacken nicht abbrechen lassen. Manchmal hat mich die Bestie auch mit Schmerz gelähmt, da habe ich dann einige Treffer einstecken müssen, dank Abigail wurde ich aber immer noch rechtzeitig geheilt. Wenn Abigail gerade keine Heilung zaubern konnte, bin ich der Bestie ausgewichen, habe Aard auf die Bestie und Schwalbe auf Geralt angewendet, und so den Kampf erfolgreich überstehen können. 

Wenn du Abigail also in deiner Gruppe hast, solltest du vor allem sie so lange wie möglich beschützen, da sie Geralt und sich selbst von Zeit zu Zeit heilen kann. Besonders effektiv ist die Heilung dann, wenn du vorher den Trank Schwalbe benutzt hast. Ebenfalls solltest du darauf achten, im Kampf gegen die Bestie die Schlag-Sequenz nicht abreissen zu lassen. Auf diese Weise sollte es dir ohne grössere Probleme gelingen, aus dem Kampf mit der Bestie als Sieger hervor zu gehen.


----------



## MandaloreMick (14. Juli 2008)

newbie08 am 13.07.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute ich komme bei The Witcher im ersten Kapitel nicht weiter,da wo man diese Bestie töten muss die aussieht wie ein Hund nur mit Flammen um sich rum!!Wie dem auch sei ich kann die Bestie einfach nicht besiegen!!ich kann auch keien Tränke oder nadere Hilfen mehr holen da mein letzter Speicher in dieser Höhle ist!!Und dieser Schneesturmtrank hab ich schon benutzt!!Bekomm ich vielleicht doch noch irgendwo Hilfe wenn ich wieder aus der Höhe rausgehe??Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??Achja ich spiele auf schwierigkeitsgrad mittel......
> 
> Freue mich auf antworten
> 
> MFG newbie08


Auf alle Fälle irgendetwas auf die Klinge tun damit sie stärker wird. Ich hatte auf Mittel überhaupt keine Probleme. Im Notfall mit Schwalbe heilen und noch Schneesturm benutzen. Am Anfang den Mob mit Gruppenstil bekämpfen und sich dann auf die Bestie konzentrieren.


----------



## cbw249 (14. Juli 2008)

Noch was Abigail erholt sich immer wieder, also sollte sie außer Gefecht sein steht sie irgendwann wieder aus und heilt dich. 



Spoiler



Abigail tritt im Verlauf des Spieles noch einmal als Questgeber in Erscheinung


----------



## newbie08 (14. Juli 2008)

Wo bekomm ich das Geisteröl her?Ich kann ja wieder aus der Höhle rausgehen......


----------



## Goddess (14. Juli 2008)

newbie08 am 14.07.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomm ich das Geisteröl her?Ich kann ja wieder aus der Höhle rausgehen......


Das hättest du von Abigail bekommen können, in der ersten Begegnung in ihrer Hütte. Das du es von ihr ebenfalls noch bekommst, jetzt, wo ihr beide schon in der Höhle seid, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Goddess (14. Juli 2008)

cbw249 am 14.07.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was Abigail erholt sich immer wieder, also sollte sie außer Gefecht sein steht sie irgendwann wieder aus und heilt dich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe The Witcher erst einmal durchgespielt, und da habe ich Abigail vor dem Mob gerettet, deshalb habe ich jetzt folgende Frage an dich. Würde Abigail auch dann im Kampf gegen die Bestie an Geralts Seite stehen selbst wenn ich, während des Gesprächs vor der Höhle, die jeweils zweite antwort wähle, und Abigail damit sozusagen Ausliefere?


----------



## newbie08 (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich habe die Bestie besiegt also ist das Problem gelöst^^

Ich hab den Schwalbentrank genommen Irgendso ein Pulver aufs schwert gemacht und mit gruppenstil die Barghest besiegt und dann mit starkem Kampstil bin ich auf die Bestie gegangen,dass ging ruckzuck^^

Danke für die Tipps ohne die hätte ich es nicht geschafft^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2008)

newbie08 am 14.07.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe die Bestie besiegt also ist das Problem gelöst^^
> 
> Ich hab den Schwalbentrank genommen Irgendso ein Pulver aufs schwert gemacht und mit gruppenstil die Barghest besiegt und dann mit starkem Kampstil bin ich auf die Bestie gegangen,dass ging ruckzuck^^
> 
> Danke für die Tipps ohne die hätte ich es nicht geschafft^^



und ab jetzt machst du auch sicher mehrere spielstände, gell...?


----------



## Meatsucker (29. Juli 2008)

Goddess am 14.07.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> cbw249 am 14.07.2008 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das wird sie nicht. Man könnte sagen "sie ist verhindert"  Stattdessen steht einem ein wütender Mob zur Seite und tatsächlich ist die Bestie damit auch leichter zu besiegen. Moralisch allerdings hatte ich mit diesem Weg meine Schwierigkeiten.


----------

